
NodeBox: an app that lets you create 2D visuals using Python - ColinWright
http://nodebox.net/code/index.php/Home
======
ColinWright
I post this in part because a colleague recommended it and says it's
brilliant, and partly to ask if there's a non-Mac equivalent.

Anyone?

~~~
AUmrysh
The non-mac equivalent that I've used is matplotlib:
<http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/gallery.html>

